# Craftsman discontinued part



## smoojum (Dec 19, 2010)

I have an older/discontinued Craftsman router and I need a replacement part. When I contact Sears/Craftsman they can't help me and tell me to buy a new one. The router is still in good condition except for this one part. Does anyone know where I can order replacement parts for Craftsman beside Sears?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Fran

What part ineeds to be replace ? you can use other parts to fix many of the Craftsman routers or buy a use one off eBay just for the part you need..take two and make one thing..

====


smoojum said:


> I have an older/discontinued Craftsman router and I need a replacement part. When I contact Sears/Craftsman they can't help me and tell me to buy a new one. The router is still in good condition except for this one part. Does anyone know where I can order replacement parts for Craftsman beside Sears?


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

try here it doesn't list sears . but may be listed under another ? eReplacementParts.com : Power Tool Parts and Tool Repair


----------



## Collett (Nov 4, 2010)

*Craftsman Router Part*



smoojum said:


> I have an older/discontinued Craftsman router and I need a replacement part. When I contact Sears/Craftsman they can't help me and tell me to buy a new one. The router is still in good condition except for this one part. Does anyone know where I can order replacement parts for Craftsman beside Sears?


The only place I know of for parts for these are garage sales and flea markets ... seriously ... I often see older Craftsman routers at these events. 
If it is a bearing you are looking for you can get them from a bearing dealer. There will be number on the bearing you or they will be able to find and can replace it from that.

Hope this helps ... good luck on your quest


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome to the RWS forum


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Check pawn shops. I visit a local pawn shop when getting an oil change at the dealer. They have a lot of Sears products. Personally, I don't buy Craftsman as they only keep parts for a few years plus they change a few things from the contract manufacturer's specs so all parts won't interchange.


----------



## kenrg (Jul 20, 2009)

What is the model number and what part do you need? I have a couple of older Craftsman routers.
kenny in Sundre


----------



## wetbeard (Jan 10, 2016)

kenrg said:


> What is the model number and what part do you need? I have a couple of older Craftsman routers.
> kenny in Sundre


#31525070 part # 1-623797-01


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Wetbeard. In the upper left corner of each post is the day it was posted. The one you are replying to was made on Dec 29, 2010. The last time Ken was on the forum was in 2012. He might still have the routers though and if he has the same email address as back then he might receive a Private Message from you which you need 10 posts here to be able to send him. You can post pictures or files of the part as long as they are in your hard drive by using the go advanced posting option.

What is the part you need for those of us who don't have the manual?


----------



## Knot2square (Jul 11, 2015)

That is the exact reason I quit buying Craftsman power tools. As said before, they discontinue the model and then everyone has problems later finding parts. I was contemplating buying a new bandsaw from them. It has all the features that I am looking for, but no one knows who manufactures it and I am afraid that I would be left with a big dinosaur in my shop if it broke.
I know this doesn't help with your original question, but again as stated before, try ereplacementparts.com. I've had some luck with them on a few parts.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Knot2square said:


> That is the exact reason I quit buying Craftsman power tools. As said before, they discontinue the model and then everyone has problems later finding parts. I was contemplating buying a new bandsaw from them. It has all the features that I am looking for, but no one knows who manufactures it and I am afraid that I would be left with a big dinosaur in my shop if it broke.
> I know this doesn't help with your original question, but again as stated before, try ereplacementparts.com. I've had some luck with them on a few parts.


OOps. I recently bought a Sears Sliding Compound Miter Saw based on decent reviews in WOOD magazine and a very reasonable price. I hope this doesn't turn into a problem down the road. I also put up a recent post concerning the unavailability of a part for a Delta miter saw.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JIMMIEM said:


> OOps. I recently bought a Sears Sliding Compound Miter Saw based on decent reviews in WOOD magazine and a very reasonable price. I hope this doesn't turn into a problem down the road. I also put up a recent post concerning the unavailability of a part for a Delta miter saw.


hopefully that won't be an issue...

but you know what I'm gonna sat w/o saying it...


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> hopefully that won't be an issue...
> 
> but you know what I'm gonna sat w/o saying it...


Yes, I do. I have to adjust my expectations and mindset. I grew up at a time when people fixed things instead of just throwing them away. Time and $ thing.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JIMMIEM said:


> Yes, I do. I have to adjust my expectations and mindset. I grew up at a time when people fixed things instead of just throwing them away. Time and $ thing.


Bosch is repairable...
have some decades old and abused tools that were repaired...


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> Bosch is repairable...
> have some decades old and abused tools that were repaired...


I started becoming a Bosch convert several years ago. Really pleased with every Bosch tool that I have. Even bought a Bosch dishwasher.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

At one time, mid-70s, Sears power tools were made by Singer Motor Products, Pickens, SC. Sears contracts for manufacturers of all their products. The don't make anything on their own. When the contract runs out, they go out for bids and go with the cheapest bid, again. No telling who makes for Sears now. Some of their products should have a data plate for the OEM- cooking appliances (required), lawn mowers. Raise the seat of a riding mower and see who make it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The 3/4 hp 25070 router was popular and very easy to work with. There are several models where the parts will interchange; some had work lights built in. The non switch handle could be removed for table mounting as shown. What part do you need? I have owned several of them and never paid more than $25 for them.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Knothead47 said:


> At one time, mid-70s, Sears power tools were made by Singer Motor Products, Pickens, SC. Sears contracts for manufacturers of all their products. The don't make anything on their own. When the contract runs out, they go out for bids and go with the cheapest bid, again. No telling who makes for Sears now. Some of their products should have a data plate for the OEM- cooking appliances (required), lawn mowers. Raise the seat of a riding mower and see who make it.


I believe that a chart of manufacturers exists that can be used to cross reference Sears product codes and identify each product's manufacturer.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

JIMMIEM said:


> OOps. I recently bought a Sears Sliding Compound Miter Saw based on decent reviews in WOOD magazine and a very reasonable price. I hope this doesn't turn into a problem down the road. I also put up a recent post concerning the unavailability of a part for a Delta miter saw.


The cheaper Deltas have been Taiwanese made for many years and the quality of some is very poor. The 16 1/2" DP I bought had run out so bad it had to go for repairs from brand new. If I drilled a hole for a dowel the dowel would fall right through the hole. A 6" jointer I had had curved slots in the head that caused the knives to be bowed when they were tightened down. I know a bit about machining and I don't even know how that was possible. After that I quit buying Delta.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

the 315 prefix indicates the mfg. was Ryobi


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> The cheaper Deltas have been Taiwanese made for many years and the quality of some is very poor. The 16 1/2" DP I bought had run out so bad it had to go for repairs from brand new. If I drilled a hole for a dowel the dowel would fall right through the hole. A 6" jointer I had had curved slots in the head that caused the knives to be bowed when they were tightened down. I know a bit about machining and I don't even know how that was possible. After that I quit buying Delta.


When I got this Delta in the early 90's I noticed that some of the adjusting screws and bolts were metric which seemed strange to me at the time. I looked on the box and sure enough not made in the USA. I called Delta home office in TN and asked why this tool was made overseas. I was told that there were Delta engineers in the foreign plant and everything was made to Delta specs....the labor may be cheap but the tool was high quality. It does weigh 60 lbs. My Sears slider weighs just under 40 lbs.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

JIMMIEM said:


> I believe that a chart of manufacturers exists that can be used to cross reference Sears product codes and identify each product's manufacturer.


Yes, such a chart exists. I don't swear to it's accuracy, but here it is.

I got it here:vintagemachinery.org/Craftsman Lots of information on that forum.





001 Stevens 
002 Lemont Industries 
071 Agri-Fab Corp 
093 Ametek 
101 Atlas Press (now Clausing Industrial) 
102 Walker Turner 
102 Robert Shaw 
103 Central Specialty / King Seeley 
103 Roper 
103 Sarlo Power Mower Inc 
106 Campbell Hausfeld 
106 Tate Mfg Co 
106 WHIRLPOOL 
107 Millers Falls (Dunlap electric drills 25830 & 1345, drill stand 25630, and hand planes) 
108 Covel Mfg Co (now Clausing Industrial) 
109 Double A Products Co. 
110 Charglow 
110 KITCHENAID/WHIRLPOOL 
110 Syncro Devices / Syncro Corp 
111 Watson Mfg Co (4 jaw lathe chuck) 
112 Parks Woodworking Machine Co. 
113 Emerson Electric Co. 
114 Pioneer Gen-E-Motor 
114 ROYAL 
115 Packard Electric 
116 MATSU****A 
117 Excel Auto Radiator Co (Crafty rotary tool made by Handee) 
117 White 
118 ___?___ (2201 router duplicator) 
119 (2302 1940s worm drive circular saw) possibly Wappat or Wodack Elect Tool 
119 FRIGIDAIRE 
121 Dille & McGuire 
122 Blair Mfg 
123 Yardman 
124 UNKNOWN (China source for Craftsman model 32607 14" 2-speed wood cutting band saw) 
125 UNKNOWN (China source for Craftsman model 12009 20gal wet/dry vac) 
128 E.T (J?). Rugg 
129 Mono Mfg 
130 Bosch 
131 American Yard Products 
131 Rally/Roper Lawn 
133 American Yard Products 
135 Skil or SB (Skil/Bosch) 
136 Toro Manufacturing Corp. 
137 Rexon 
139 Chamberlain (garage goor openers) 
139 Chamberlain/Duchoissois 
143 FISHER 
143 SFS CORP (Sanyo/FISHER) 
143 Tecumseh (Lauson Power Products) 
143 Tecumseh Engine & Gear 
144 TRANE 
145 Country Mfg 
145 Evans Rule 
146 WEN Products, Inc. 
147 Village Blacksmith (McGraw Edison) 
149 AMT (American Machine and Tool) 
150 Cal Pump 
150 White Consolidated 
152 Orion International 
153 State Industries 
155 Preway 
160 Wisconsin Magneto 
161 Actron Industries 
161 NAKAJIMA 
165 Wagner (painting products) 
171 Vermont American 
171 Larson Mfg 
172 Positec Power Tools (Suzhou) Co. Ltd.-Charlotte NC (importer) 
174 Caloric 
174 SOUNDESIGN 
175 Bissell 
175 RYOBI 
175 In-Sink-Erator 
176 MURATA 
177 ___?___ (model 24480 motor on 112.23160 radial arm saw) 
179 Deuer Mfg 
180 Lambert Corp 
183 ___?___ (air compessor) 
187 Stanley / Stanley Tools 
187 White Consolidated 
190 PIONEER 
193 Parker Mfg 
198 Whirlpool (freezer) 
200 Schumaker Electric (battery chargers) 
201 Furnas Electric (2018 reversing switch) 
202 Gannon Mfg 
204 IONA 
207 American Floor Surfacing Machine Company 
213 Lewisan Products 
214 BISSELL 
214 Shinn Fu/MVP 
214 Shinn Fu of America 
216 PHONEMATE 
217 Eska Outboards 
219 MTD 
222 PANASONIC VIDEO/AUDIO 
225 Force (Chrysler/Force) Outboards/Brunswick Corp (source=Sears employee) 
233 BROAN 
234 Beard-Poulan & Lazy Boy 
234 Poulan 
235 Ingersoll Rand 
239 __?__ (flex-shafts for electric motors) 
240 Disston Inc 
241 Fimco 
244 Kal Equipment/Peerless Instruments 
246 BRK Electronic 
247 MTD (Modern Tool and Die) 
250 J. I. Case & Co. 
250 Turner Industries 
251 Century Electric Div of Magnetech 
253 FRIGIDAIRE 
253 Gibson (now Frigidare) 
253 WHITE CONSOLIDATED 
253 WHITE WESTINGHOUSE 
256 Emerson Electric Co. 
257 Paramount/Allegretti & Co/Poulan 
259 Taylor Woodcraft 
260 Unger Division of Eldon Inc 
261 Brave Corp 
264 Emerson Electric Co. 
266 __?__ (variable speed power tool motor) 
268 BROTHER INTERNATIONAL 
271 Kioritz Corp (Echo) 
272 Arrow Products 
274 RCA 
278 General Electric Co. 
278 Roper 
281 ELECTRO-AIRE 
281 WHITE RODGERS 
282 Norgren / CA Norgren 
283 Thomas Industries 
284 Gold Eagle 
285 The Hirst Co 
289 SHARP 
291 American Lawn Mower 
292 LENNOX 
294 TUNTURI 
300 Kar-Rite Corp 
302 IBM 
304 FUNAI 
306 Belsaw / Foley-Belsaw 
310 Sioux Tools Inc. 
312 GTE 
312 Milwaukee Electric Tool Corp. 
313 Harris Calorific 
315 Ryan 
315 RYOBI / Ryobi Motor Products 
315 Diehl Mfg Co (portable power tools, prior to Ryobi) 
316 MTD (yard equipment) 
316 RYOBI / Ryobi America Corp 
317 MAKITA 
318 Right Touch Inc 
319 Hand Tools International 
322 Reelcraft Industries 
327 Process Engineering Company 
328 McLANE 
328 Tru-Products Inc 
328 Yasui (12002 hydraulic floor jack-Japan) 
329 Ametek 
329 INVENTA 
330 APPLE 
334 COMMODORE 
334 DWYER 
335 AMANA 
335 Welliver & Sons (drill & router accessories) 
336 ELECTROLUX 
338 Shop Vac 
340 NECCHI 
342 YORK 
351 Colovos Co 
355 Roper Outdoor 
358 Beaird - Poulan, Inc 
358 POULAN/WEEDEATER 
359 Bolens Products 
362 General Electric Co. (range) 
363 General Electric Co. (refrigerator, dishwasher) 
365 U.S. Lawn 
366 KOSS ELECTRONICS 
367 AT&T 
372 Zeus Generator Corp 
374 DIVERSIFIED PRODUCTS 
378 Omark (Oregon) 
380 Moto-Mower Inc (Dura) 
385 JAMAC 
387 WHITE RODGERS 
390 King-O-Lawn 
391 __?__ (wood & metal vises, possibly Adjustable Clamp Co) 
397 Paramount/Allegretti & Co (continued Delco grinder designs) 
397 Delco Products Corporation 
401 BISSELL 
401 SAMSUNG (microwave) 
402 Stanley/Bostitch 
410 Brown-Brockmeyer Co. (grinders) 
410 John Bean Food Machinery Corp. 
415 Char Broil 
416 CARRIER 
417 Kelvinator/Frigidaire 
417 Stover Engine Works 
426 Parker Sweeper 
429 Lewis Machine Tool Company 
445 Melmer 
451 National Mfg (ref. 69972 sprinkler) 
452 AT&T 
455 J.S.Technology 
457 CODE-A-PHONE 
459 TECHNICS 
464 GE 
467 Mooradian or Master Craft 
471 BIONAIRE 
471 Bon-Aire 
472 Dremel 
473 HOOVER 
473 Quincy Compressor 
474 SONY 
476 COLEMAN 
480 BOSE 
484 AIRTEMP 
484 CLIMATROL 
484 COMFORT BAY 
484 CREST 
484 CROSLEY 
484 FEDDERS 
484 GALAXY BAY 
484 HAMPTON BAY 
484 HUNTER 
484 J.C. Penney & Sons Co. 
484 MARTA 
484 MONTGOMERY WARD 
484 PROTON 
484 REGENT-AIRE 
484 SINGER 
484 SSMSC, INC 
484 SUMMIT 
484 SYNCO 
486 Agri-Fab 
486 IMPERIAL 
487 __?__ (model 19070 TFEC electric motor) 
490 Indiana Steel 
491 Delta Consolidated Industries 
498 Didier Mfg Co 
500 Briggs & Stratton 
502 Murray 
502 Murray Ohio 
506 Columbian (bench vises) 
509 PAYNE 
514 Dynaquip Controls 
517 HOMELITE/JACOBSEN 
517 Homelite 
517 JACOBSEN 
521 EZ Rake 
523 MGM TECHNOLOGY 
527 Sherline 
528 Warrick Electronics (source=Sears employee) 
533 Winco (model 31101 generator) 
534 Power King Tool Corp (now Clausing Industrial) 
536 AMF (Murray) 
536 Noma (Murray) 
536 Western Tool & Stamping 
538 AMF (Murray) 
542 Clark Mfg Co 
549 Midwest Ind 
549 Emco Maier Austria (289000 metal working lathe) 
551 Leland Electric Company 
552 COBRA 
562 TOSHIBA 
564 SANYO 
565 SANYO 
566 PACKARD BELL 
566 SANYO 
568 PANASONIC 
572 Dremel 
574 Possibly Oregon (chainsaw equipment) 
575 SHARP 
576 D & M (now Frigidaire) 
579 __?__ (model 27320 soldering iron-USA made) 
580 GENERAC CORP 
580 GOLDSTAR 
582 Clinton Engine Co 
583 REMINGTON/DESA 
586 PANASONIC OFFICE EQUIP 
587 FRIGIDAIRE 
587 White Consolidated 
596 AMANA 
604 DIGITAL EQUIP CO 
605 ___?___ (model 26320 Craftsman drill planer attachment) 
608 Associated Equipment (older Sears battery chargers) 
609 Waterloo 
610 Ohio Steel Fabrication 
610 YUKON 
613 CONSOLIDATED TECHNOLOGIES 
619 Arps Corporation 
620 ENVIRO-RESEARCH 
621 BRYANT 
622 Kelvinator 
623 Dumore Co. (die grinders & 25190 router, previously listed as Casco Electric) 
624 Harris (welding regulators) 
625 Ecodyne 
626 Portable Electric Tools 
626 MAGNAVOX (PHILIPS) 
626 PHILIPS (MAGNAVOX, SYLVANIA) 
628 FRIGIDAIRE 
628 Kelvinator 
628 White Consolidated 
629 JENN-AIR 
629 Kelvinator 
629 WILLIAMS FURNACE 
636 Echo 
639 King-O-Lawn 
640 CERWIN VEGA 
646 Chamberlain (garage door openers) 
647 Roper 
651 O.M.C. Dist 
651 SPEED QUEEN 
651 Standard Eng 
654 Mott 
655 Danaher 
663 Air Cap Industries 
664 Whirlpool (cooktop, wall oven) 
665 JVC (electronics) 
665 WHIRLPOOL 
665 Supreme Products Corp., Chicago (model 256560 drill driver kit) 
666 KITCHENAID 
668 Echowater 
678 VAC APPLIANCES, LTD 
680 Generac 
683 Philco (Italy) 
689 S.C. America 
689 Smartel 
700 __?__ (old cord wood saw-model 140 & 141) 
702 American Electric Motors Inc. of Los Angeles CA 
704 Sturdi-Bilt Steel Products, Inc. (Universal Tool Stands) 
704 ROYAL 
705 CANON 
706 Fidelitone 
706 Waterloo 
707 Prestolite Battery 
713 (Unknown gasoline engine powered concrete mixer-713.9587, possibly Canoga.) 
716 H.H.SCOTT/EMERSON 
716 MOTOROLA 
719 TAPPAN 
720 Vermont American 
720 BVI (Burgess Vibrocrafters Inc.) 
721 GOLDSTAR (Lucky Gold Star Electronics) 
723 YAMAHA 
724 SHERWOOD 
7287 Emerson Electric Co. 
7296 Emerson Electric Co. 
733 Fairbanks Morse 
739 Onan 
745 O & R Engines 
747 Litton 
756 Chicago Pneumatic Tool Co. 
757 Brinly-Hardy Co 
757 Emerson Electric Co. 
757 IMPERIAL 
757 MARVEL 
757 NORTHLAND 
758 Emerson Electric Co. (early wet/dry shop vacuums) 
761 Whirlpool 
767 MARVEL 
768 TECHNICS (MATSU****A) 
769 Mercury Clutch Division 
773 MARANTZ 
775 JOHNSON 
778 Comet Industries 
785 General Power (Magna America) 
786 Chapin (garden sprayers) 
788 Vespa (94360 Italian scooter) 
789 ___?___ (46101 transit level) 
789 DEFIANCE (refrigerator) 
790 FRIGIDAIRE 
791 Tappan 
793 Ford 
795 LG (Lucky Goldstar refrigerators) 
796 __?__ (washer/dryer) 
798 Speed Queen 
799 Suncast 
809 AMF 
815 DAEWOO 
831 NordicTrack 
831 WESLO, INC/U.T.S. 
832 XEROX 
835 Roper 
840 FRIEDRICH 
842 Haban Mfg 
846 EPSON 
848 __?__ (1950s compressor) 
850 Whirlpool (Chambers?) 
854 White Farm Equipment (Formerly Oliver) 
855 ILG 
860 EUREKA COMPANY 
864 ZENITH 
867 CLIMETTE 
867 HEIL-QUAKER 
867 KEEPRITE 
867 TEMPSTAR 
867 ZONAIRE 
871 SMITH CORONA 
875 Florida Pneumatic 
879 RHEEM/RUDD 
880 Pentron (reel to reel, radio co.) 
881 Hempe 
900 BLACK & DECKER 
900 DeWalt Products Co. 
900 Elu 
901 Protech 
911 General Electric Co. 
911 Roper 
916 Campbell Hausfeld 
917 American Yard Products 
917 Frigidaire 
917 Roper Corp 
918 DeWalt Products Co. 
919 DeVilbiss 
919 Ingersoll Rand 
920 Hobart 
921 Midwest Air Technologies Inc. (Sanborn, Powermate compressors) 
922 Original Tractor Cab Corp 
923 HEWLETT PACKARD 
925 Maycor (Maytag) 
934 Century Mfg Co 
934 FUNAI 
934 HITACHI 
937 Air Cap Ind 
937 Sunbeam 
944 Husqvarna 
948 McCulloch (unconfirmed) 
950 LASER (V-TECH) 
960 Caloric 
967 Delta 
970 Frigidaire 
973 Ryobi 
987 TROY BILT/GARDEN WAY 
988 KUBOTA 
989 McCULLOGH 
990 FORD 
991 LAWNBOY 
C102 Gilson 
C106 Inglis (refrigerator) 
C110 Inglis (washer, dryer, dishwasher) 
C151 Berco 
C191 Homelite (unconfirmed) 
C241 Homelite (unconfirmed) 
C362 Camco (refrigerator) 
C363 Camco (dishwasher, range) 
C459 MTD (unconfirmed) 
C646 Admiral/Inglis (refrigerator) 
C675 Woods (refrigerator, freezer) 
C880 Admiral/Inglis (range, refrigerator) 
C933 Kelvinator (before 1970) 
C935 Black & Decker cordless tools (unconfirmed) 
C938 Keeprite (A/C) 
C950 Noma/Murray (unconfirmed) 
C955 Sunbeam (unconfirmed) 
C970 Kelvinator (1970+) 
C978 Camco 
S193 Makita Trimmer & Hedgers (unconfirmed) 
S236 Tanaka Tiller (unconfirmed)


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That could be a very handy list to keep around. Thanks Brian.


----------



## TennisDenny (Mar 3, 2020)

*Need wrench*

I need a wrench part number 623813-003. It is for a 315.17380 router
Denny


----------



## M00sie1945 (Jan 19, 2020)

TD, If you have not found the wrench you need, please private message me. I have one from the parts machine I recently found for $15 on kijiji. I needed a spindle lock ring for my router & still have most of the rest of the parts. If you still need it, you can have it for my cost of shipping it from CA. Paul


----------

